

Early Windows Phone 7 numbers show Android outselling 15:1 - Garbage
http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/11/29/uk.retailer.says.android.outsells.wp7.15.to.one/

======
BonoboBoner
"Just two people lined up at Orange's London flagship store on October 21,
creating an embarrassment for both the store and for Microsoft as the amount
of press outnumbered the actual line."

Well at least nobody got hurt!

